# A good GPS unit to buy



## justin75 (Apr 28, 2009)

Hi Fishos
I am looking to buy a GPS unit what is the best unit to have .
Thank You.
Justin


----------



## Danny (Jul 10, 2009)

I sware by my Garmin 60csx mapping GPS, i use mine in my 4x4, kayak and boat. A free great set of maps are available for off road use called 'Shonky Maps', can be used as a sat nav if you install 'Garmin City Navigator' although its not the greatest for this but thats not what it is desinged for and has the abilaty to read the garmin 'Blue Charts' (marine maps) when i am on the water. I have found this unit to be tough as nails.


----------



## mangajack (Jul 23, 2007)

Garmin 276c simply none better

https://buy.garmin.com/shop/shop.do?cID ... 33&ra=true

Jack.


----------



## Redfish (Apr 25, 2007)

I just got a Garmin oregon 400 c. I bought it because it has the bluechart pre-loaded. The 60CSX have an awesome reputation, I just thought I'd go the newer technology.


----------



## Redfish (Apr 25, 2007)

I just got a Garmin oregon 400 c. I bought it because it has the bluechart pre-loaded. The 60CSX have an awesome reputation, I just thought I'd go the newer technology.


----------



## FishFeeder (Jul 22, 2008)

I have had a Garmin Vista Hcx for about a year now and am very happy with it. It is small but with a decent sized screen, a 25 hr battery life (I use AA lithium batteries), usb connectivity, micro SD memory card compatible and has a very quick sattelite lock.

I must declare my bias though, I got my first etrex in '03, a etrex legend in '06 and now this on last year. My wife assures me the next one will require quite some justification!


----------



## Ranger (May 31, 2008)

I like the older Garmins. 12, 72 and 76. Cheap, reliable, compact and very simple to use!


----------



## sandyfreckle (Feb 17, 2009)

Geez, it looks like everyone's got the Flash Harry GPS units!!!

I've got a Garmin E Trex H.
Very cheap ($130 or so). Easy to use. Small. Light. AA batteries last for ages.
WATERPROOF!

It doesn't have any mapping type features. You can make routes and waypoints but I simply use it for to point me in the direction of a spot.

Good luck with the decision.

Cheers.


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2010)

justin75 said:


> Hi Fishos
> I am looking to buy a GPS unit what is the best unit to have .
> Thank You.
> Justin


I reckon the best unit to have is the best one that you can afford 8)

I wanted a low end GPS which still had some good features (colour touch screen, support for all map types, waterproof and multifunctional) and decided on the Dakota 10.
Its smaller than the Oregon, but big enough to see - fits in the palm of my hand so I can take it with me hiking or when I travel overseas.

Had I wanted a cheapy just for fishing, the basic Etrex would have done the job.

Had I wanted a high end unit, I liked the look of the Oregon 550.

Good luck with the decision making


----------



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

Dallas said:


> I wanted a low end GPS which still had some good features (colour touch screen, support for all map types, waterproof and multifunctional) and decided on the Dakota 10.


Ditto - and got a good price from an Aussie dealer with free delivery - similar to the price from US outlets at the time.

http://www.prestigecom.net.au/index.php ... x&cPath=83


----------



## Bart70 (Jan 28, 2007)

I use a Garmin GPSMAP76.

Even though I have the Bluechart maps I do not believe they are worth it for the $$ charged. Areas around Batemans Bay where you would be very hesitant to navigate a reasonable vessel (eg....keel sail yacht) showed no evidence of rocks or shallow reefs on the maps :shock: :shock:

This GPS is not color but I have had it out every trip for a number of years....has been soaked with salt water, rarely washed down, and just keeps working.

I would not hesitate recommending one for yak use.

Bart70


----------

